# The best way to send multiple texts



## mariagalway (13 Jan 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has experience with sending multiple texts to a large group of people (400) on a regular basis - approx once/month?  

Any advice on the best software to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Jan 2009)

Schools have text a parent through IPPN (Irish Primary Principals Network) but I don't know who provides the service to them. It does what you are hoping to do.

You could contact their office .... they may be able to help point you in the right direction.

http://www.textaparent.ie/


----------



## mariagalway (13 Jan 2009)

As far as I know the "text a parent" service charges a fee each time a parent receives a text.  I was hoping to find a free service.


----------



## mathepac (13 Jan 2009)

vodafone have the all@once service for texting / emails from the web - it allows you to create groups of recipients e.g. work / family / internal ; 13c / text and 13c / group. They (and O2, Meteor, etc.) also have their 200 free texts / month but only 5 at a time for the same message (I work around it messily by using copy / paste for the text and keeping track of the last recipient)

Search the web for "free sms" there are a few out there.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Jan 2009)

mariagalway said:


> As far as I know the "text a parent" service charges a fee each time a parent receives a text.  I was hoping to find a free service.




That's correct .... I wasn't aware that you were looking for a free service.

I'm not aware of any service that will allow you send 400 text messages a month for free.

I reckon you're best bet is to google it and hope to find an online site that will accommodate you.


----------



## pansyflower (13 Jan 2009)

With Vodafone webtext you could send 300 for free each month.
No affiliation.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jan 2009)

pansyflower said:


> With Vodafone webtext you could send 300 for free each month.
> No affiliation.


 
All at the same time?


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jan 2009)

mariagalway said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experience with sending multiple texts to a large group of people (400) on a regular basis - approx once/month?
> 
> Any advice on the best software to do this?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Anywhere I know that does this pays for it. Don't know any free service for it. Probably email is a better route.


----------



## pansyflower (14 Jan 2009)

> All at the same time?



Ah.....


----------



## mathepac (14 Jan 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> All at the same time?


Yes - I use the "Send Later" facility to queue them all for delivery at a future date and time.

I use it to set up "Happy Christmas" / "Happy New Year" in advance


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jan 2009)

There was a post about this on another forum (Boards I think) and I seem to remember that constant use of free web texts to send bulk emails breaks the terms and conditions. In that thread the operator had done something to stop the user from using free texts in that way.


----------



## AlbacoreA (14 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> Yes - I use the "Send Later" facility to queue them all for delivery at a future date and time.
> 
> I use it to set up "Happy Christmas" / "Happy New Year" in advance


 
I guess thats easily tested if the OP wanted to try that.


----------



## mariagalway (14 Jan 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Will do more research, and will post if I find a free solution.


----------



## duffmagic (14 Jan 2009)

To use your free webtexts with a larger group, you can use JSMS.  It's a lightweight desktop app which includes a phonebook.  You can import your contacts directly from your voda/meteor/o2 account.  You could then set up a group of 400 numbers to text all in one go.  You can also send texts over 160 characters but it splits them and appends a JSMS note.

As far as your operator is concerned, you've just sent them one at a time.  I can't gaurantee operators don't have tighter controls.  They may not allow so many texts to be sent so quickly or they may diff subsequent texts and cut you off at 20 identical ones.

Assuming this all works, you could get more cheap SIMs to get more free webtexts.


----------



## car (15 Jan 2009)

O2 lets you send 250 free web texts a month, 10c a text after that.  
can put all the names in a  group and select the group when sending.   I think Ive sent 80-90 texts at one go doing this.


----------



## venice (15 Jan 2009)

Check this out, this connects to you Vodafone, O2 or Metior a/l. Very Cool

http://www.cabaal.org/cabbage/


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Jan 2009)

Came across this site:



Not connected with the site.


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (15 Jul 2009)

Just enquiring what is the best way to send multiple texts from your Pc for business users, does anyone know any providers


----------

